# [SOLVED] Left 4 Dead Can't Connect



## Jack2727 (May 9, 2009)

Hello, I jus recently installed Left 4 Dead and updated it to Version 1.0.1.4 with the 1.20 Standalone patch, unfortunately everytime I try to join a game, it says connection to server has been lost.

PLEASE HELP


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Left 4 Dead Can't Connect*

Hi Jack2727, What is your internet connection?

Are you wireless or cable?

Also, have you followed all These Steps?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Left 4 Dead Can't Connect*

Also, what is the make and model of your router? You may need to open ports for the game.


----------



## Jack2727 (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Left 4 Dead Can't Connect*

I am using Wireless Highspeed with a D-Link Router, ill post it when i find the model number


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Left 4 Dead Can't Connect*

Ok, as one of the first steps, put *192.168.0.1* in the web browser. The username should be *admin*, and the password should be left blank. You should now be inside the router's configuration pages.


----------



## Jack2727 (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Left 4 Dead Can't Connect*

Hello people the error has been resolved, sry for taking so long to reply bk, our Firewall was blockin for unknown reasons, 

So sry


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Left 4 Dead Can't Connect*

That's ok.:smile:
Since the problem is solved, you can mark the thread solved by clicking the Mark this Thread as Solved option under Thread Tools.:smile:


----------



## Jack2727 (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Left 4 Dead Can't Connect*

Thx for your assistance


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad we could be of help.:wink:


----------

